# Fotos de Surco



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mañana en la tarde "encantada" jajajaajajajajajajajaja seguro haces alusiòn a "aquel forista" con el que si he hablado asì jajajaajajajajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me alegra que les haya gustado las fotos, este domingo que viene tomo mas, ojala que el dia no este tan gris. 

Causita espero hablar contigo hermano, son dias que no nos vemos en el msn, esta semana de hecho kay:


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

excelente las fotos , toda esa zona de la embajada esta muy bonita , y perfilandose como una zona muy comercial , ademas creo que por allí esta el centrum La CATOLICA , hay buenos restaurantes y demas negocios , oye hasta ahora no postean el centro comercial de Chacarilla , las casas son enormes , todas las salas o salones principales de esas casas miden kms. por decir algo, ja ja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A raíz de la iniciación de los trabajos de construcción de la autopista por el cerro Centinela, hoy fue publicada esta interesante panorámica, donde se observa la zona de Monterrico.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Se ve lindo Surco


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que chèvere la foto Pedrín!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Iglesia de Santiago Apóstol en la Plaza Mayor de Santiago de Surco*

















En Semana Santa sale la procesión del Señor del Triunfo montado en la burrita "Blanca Nieves"...


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

se ve bonito surco, aunque el cielo estuvo demasiado gris :S


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Surco es en general lindo, pero no lo conozco en su totalidad. La zona de Monterrico y Casuarinas es la más chévere a mi parecer.


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

también chacarilla, en general surco norte


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Surco Antiguo (también llamado Surco Viejo ó Pueblo de Surco)*

Si bien el distrito de Surco es uno de los más grandes,modernos y bonitos de Lima Metropolitana,la esencia "surcana" está en los alrededores de la Plaza Mayor de Surco,que aún conserva ese aire "pueblerino".... incluso siguen habiendo fiestas típicas y los tamales domingueros son una DELICIA !!!!... 
El pueblo es chiquito,calculo que apenas serán 10 manzanas cuanto mucho,rodeando la Plaza Mayor donde está la iglesia de Santiago Apóstol.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Recuerdo de pequeña en el pueblo de Surco los viñedos, creo que ya no existen?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Viñedos,peleas de gallos & peleas de toros...*

Aún existe Lía... pero es a pequeña escala... con procesión para Semana Santa incluida... 


Lia_01 said:


> Recuerdo de pequeña en el pueblo de Surco los viñedos, creo que ya no existen?


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

lindas fotos UNA PREGNTA ALGUIEN ME PUEDE DECIR QUE SON EL CONJUNTO DE CASITAS EN EL CERRO QUE ESTA ATRAS DE LA EMBAJADA DE USA X EL POLO ? ES UN AA.HH COMO UNA INVACION O ALGO ASI ? O NO SE K PUEDA SER , PRO ME PARECE MUY RARO QUE CASITAS ASI D TRIPLAY ESTEN EN MEDIO D GRANDES RESIDENCIALES INCLUSO LA EMBAJADA Y EL COLEGIO WEBER BAUER TBN ESTAN X AHI TONCS COMO K ESE CONJUNTO D CASITAS NO CONCUERDA CN ESE CNTEXTO , NOSE ALO MEJOR SEAN DEPOSITOS . A SIMPLE VISTA PARECE K FUESE UNO D LOS TANTOS AA.HH K HAY EN VMT O SN JUAN O VILLA EL SALVADOR .


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Con una notificación a la moderación pidiendo cierre-si asi lo gustan- es mas que suficiente, respetable y "clever"...


OLD !


----------

